# Urgent Help Needed!!! ASPIRATION!!!



## CappyBird (Jun 25, 2012)

Our bird, Captain - 12 year old male cockatiel, has an infection for which we were given a liquid antibiotic. Upon administering his dose tonight - .1ml, approximately one and a half hours ago, *we may have aspirated him*. He froze once we put him down with his head raised, mouth open, and visibly struggling. We soon heard a slight click every time his chest moved to breath. eventually he began to wheeze occasionally and some liquid was visible in his nostrils. 

We are 2 hours from an animal hospital / vet - being a Sunday night.

He is calm and back in his cage now, but we are hearing a consistant noise similar to a short and slight hiss every breath.

Is there anything we can do from home to get him through the night - we will be going to the avian vet first thing in the morning. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pick him up and hold him to your ear. Is the noise coming from his chest or his nostrils? Most likely what happened is that he got some of the liquid in his sinuses, and he just needs some time to work it out. If he is able to breathe now (which is sounds like he is) then most likely it didn't actually end up in his lungs.

The primary risk with aspiration is infection, so the fact that he's already on an antibiotic will provide some protection for that. If you want to go one step further, you can go to the grocery/health food store and get some beta carotene capsules. Open one up and sprinkle the powder on his millet, or whatever food you think he'll eat. Beta carotene is synthesized to the natural form of vitamin A, and vitamin A supports the mucous membranes, particularly the respiratory tracts.

I know this is scary, but try to relax. Most likely he will be just fine. Getting meds in their sinuses is a relatively common occurrence, and shouldn't do any longterm harm if that is indeed what happened. If he is still wheezing in the morning, then do consult your vet.


----------



## CappyBird (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks, Enigma731-
He is wheezing now, but has also eaten from his dish and is occasionally sneezing. I will try to listen when I feel is is strong enough - he seems really tuckered out right now. I do think he is getting "better", and we hope he'll be comfortable until the morning. We were told by the emergency vet on the phone that oxygen would be good in this situation, but have not been able to find an over-the-counter source.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you have the vet call in a prescription for the oxygen to a human pharmacy? Also, can you better describe or take video of the wheezing? Is it with every breath? Is it occasional? And what was the antibiotic originally prescribed to treat? I hope he is getting more comfortable. Eating is a good sign.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

This happened to our bird once and the vet told us on the phone to keep him warm in his cage,and keep a close eye on him,checking his breathing.I would take him to the vet tomorrow anyway for a check .Ask the vet if you could carry on giving him this medicine in a small piece of bread to avoid it happening again.Good Luck and all the best for you and your bird X x:yes::thumbu:


----------



## CappyBird (Jun 25, 2012)

The emergency vet has never seen him and will not prescribe anything until they do (understandably). We do not have after-hours contact info for our regular vet (who we just started seeing this past Friday after learning our past vet has retired). The wheezing sounds "scratchy" and was about 5 seconds apart for 5-10 min or so. It has stopped now, and he is sleeping with beaked tucked behind wing. The antibiotic was prescribed to treat two possible bacterial infections - lab results due this week that will tell us which. He originally had diarrhea with undigested seeds and vomit. This started three days ago on Thursday.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

To me it sounds like he was probably sniffling, not wheezing. Obviously I'm not a vet and I haven't seen your bird, but I do have a lot of experience medicating birds. I've never aspirated one, but I have had them get the stuff in their sinuses and snort/sniffle/click for several hours after. I know it sucks not being able to reach your vet (believe me, I sympathize), but it sounds like he's giving you pretty good indications that he'll be okay for the night. Every time I've called MY vet in a panic about similar situations, he's told me that serious aspiration would be very obvious -- the bird would be distressed, breathing constantly with an open beak, unable to perch or eat or do normal things. It doesn't sound like that's the situation with your bird. Please do keep us updated.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree with enigma. I've never aspirated a bird but I have given meds and trust me, if he couldn't breathe you would know. Plus, since he's got his head tucked it, it sounds like he'll be OK (most really sick or distressed birds wont sleep that way, most wont even be able to perch on one foot.) Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## CappyBird (Jun 25, 2012)

i do hope that is the case. I was really encouraged when he was eating, and the noise is only happening every now and then. He definitely WAS "distressed, breathing constantly with an open beak" for the first two hours. He held his beak up high and his throat was heaving in and out. He then seemed to manage his breathing and has shown signs of improvement since then. We will be in the car first thing in the morning to our vet. Thanks for your help. We'll keep him warm and comfortable through the night...


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

We had this happen to my CAG when we were giving medicine. It went up in his sinuses and he was miserable for the night. My vet said to run a super hot shower and get the room really steamy then take him in and breathe the steam. It will help clear out his sinuses. Hope he is feeling better 

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, the steamy bathroom is a good idea. Misting the bird can sometimes also help, but I'd be hesitant to do that in a bird that's very ill to begin with. Keeping warm takes up a lot of metabolic energy when they're wet, and right now he needs to put all of that energy toward getting better.


----------



## CappyBird (Jun 25, 2012)

We were able to procure an oxygen tank and kept him cozy through the night, so Captain did fine and made it to the bird doc this morning. We are still treating him for his other issues, but glad we've got a great doc to help with this. 

Thank you for all your help and advice last night...


----------

